

Show HN: Please give feedback: usability, template and content - carsandcars
http://www.carsandcars.ca

======
Masterblue
All of the car images don't seem to be showing for me.

I see the sidebar shows the most recent 5 reviews, articles etc. Is there
somewhere to view all reviews or articles by release date and paginated? I got
the car reviews and news page but it't just categories.

The dealer finder is great to have but is just a little hard to really see who
I should go to. It paginates at 25 per page for the 1100 or so Ontario has but
I wouldn't try look past the first few pages. If the information was displayed
a little nicer and maybe more per page, I would find that to be more useful.

I would highly recommend you get a logo designed in some way. If this is some
sort of side project that you are trying to monetize through ads, I can assume
your budget is somewhat low but it really helps identify a brand.

~~~
carsandcars
Thanks so much for the feedback. Some of the issues noted have been already
resolved (ie images) and for the others we will think how to address them
better.

------
jcr
You need to do a "Show HN" submission to let people know that you want
feedback on your project or startup. The "Show HN" submissions get listed
under the "show" link in the top menu and the rules for doing a "Show HN"
submissions are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

If you can still edit the title, prefix it with "Show HN: " but if that fails,
one of the moderators might change it for you.

~~~
carsandcars
Title changed. Thx.

~~~
jcr
I checked out a few pages, but the browser I'm using is more than a bit
outdated, so it's not too useful for providing useful feedback. I did notice
one thing that you might want to fix. On the following review page, the
sidebar for "Latest Car Reviews, ..." shows one item, "2015 Kia Sedona SX-L"
four times:

[http://www.carsandcars.ca/Car/Review/0](http://www.carsandcars.ca/Car/Review/0)

I could do a screen capture if need be, but I doubt you'll need one to find
it.

~~~
carsandcars
Fixed. Appreciate your help.

